# Austin JKD



## mdavidg (Oct 10, 2020)

I found two. Any thoughts on either? One is Austin Impact, which seems to follow Bruce's philosophy pretty carefully. The other is Parra Academy, which also offers classes for children.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 12, 2020)

mdavidg said:


> I found two. Any thoughts on either? One is Austin Impact, which seems to follow Bruce's philosophy pretty carefully. The other is Parra Academy, which also offers classes for children.



Ray Parra is also expert in kali.  Would be a good choice if you are interested in stick and knife work.


----------

